# Diabetics - cocoa



## Lagdi (Oct 13, 2008)

I just wonder anyone knows for chocolate without sugar but got cocoa in it, can diabetics still consume them?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 13, 2008)

A diabetic can consume sugar as long as they are aware and they control their insulin.  I have a friend that eats ice cream and cake on occasion and just monitors her body closely.  You would have to speak with the person for their particular restrictions.  Every diabetic can be different.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 13, 2008)

As Callisto mentioned - it's not just the amount of sugar, it is the amount of carbohydrates that the body breaks down into sugars. The amount of sugar-free cocoa a diabetic can safely consume depends on the person's diet and how they monitor their blood sugar.


----------



## Lagdi (Oct 14, 2008)

Does it means that if a bar of chocolates with eg 80% cocoa (dark chocolate) but wihtout sugar, a diabetics can consume it without any worries whether she needs to have more intake of insulin?  Anyone knows?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 14, 2008)

Lagdi said:


> Does it means that if a bar of chocolates with eg 80% cocoa (dark chocolate) but wihtout sugar, a diabetics can consume it without any worries whether she needs to have more intake of insulin?  Anyone knows?


Again, everyone is different.  She would have to be the one to answer the question.  Sugar comes in a variety of forms and your body converts other foods to sugar once you consume it.  It all comes down to the choices of the individual.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 14, 2008)

Lagdi said:


> Does it means that if a bar of chocolates with eg 80% cocoa (dark chocolate) but wihtout sugar, a diabetics can consume it without any worries whether she needs to have more intake of insulin? Anyone knows?


 
Yes, I know ... and the answer is still not that simple. But, if you want a Yes/No answer without taking everything into consideration - the answer is NO, a diabetic can not eat a sugar-free dark chocolate candy bar without having to worry about taking more insulin.

It still depends on several factors, it's not just a question of sugar or sugar-free ... it is about the total number of carbohydrates in the candy bar, and the other carbodydrates the person has consumed, when consumed, number of carbs allowewd in their diet, etc. Diabetics have to count carbs and usually work from an exchange list ... for example if they are allowed 24g of carbs they can have 2 slices of wheat bread, 1/2 cup cooked long grain white rice, or 40g Hershey's Sugar-Free Dark chocolate candy.


----------

